

Hopkins Computer Scientist Students Boycott Final Exam - RVijay007
http://www.jhunewsletter.com/2013/01/31/computer-science-students-successfully-boycott-class-final-76275/

======
vph
Final exam at the end of January? It's the right thing they boycotted,
alright?

